# Forum > MMO > Elder Scrolls Online > Elder Scrolls Online General > [Bot] Found Jute farming people (bots !!!!)

## cute_star

In Stonefall , I found so many people farming jutes .
usually , ESO gives Jute once , but in some locations , you can get it quickly.

----------


## rubbershere

What does jute even do?

----------


## cute_star

> What does jute even do?


Jute has gold 2 worth is ESO market. When you collect the 10000 jutes in one place , then you can get 20K gold per hour .

----------


## Alex Kava

> Jute has gold 2 worth is ESO market. When you collect the 10000 jutes in one place , then you can get 20K gold per hour .


It's many times better to refine the Raw Jute into Jute. Jute sells for 4 gold each plus you get other materials. I've collected 100+ Dreugh Wax thanks to this.

----------


## VladoPunk

and where is this location ?

----------


## spartakexer

Question is how many bots can you put in game?

----------


## ranfield

"In Stonefall , I found so many people farming jutes .
usually , ESO gives Jute once , but in some locations , you can get it quickly."

Can you substantiate this claim by giving us a little more detail as to what area in Stonefall you saw the botters?

----------


## cute_star

You can find so many bots farming jutes on this locations .
All are bots , so you can never get a chance to collect the jute in this location.

----------


## cute_star



----------


## LongLee

Accounts get banned within an hour farming jute there, wouldn't recommend it.

----------


## Kryptus

> 


What the f*ck is up with those Potato Graphics?

*Joking* I had to run close to that on 5-15 FPS until I got a new Graphics Card.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kryptus

What do you guys use? I've seen MacroGoblin and was considering buying. Any other recommendations or vouches that MacroGoblin is good?

I plan to use on my main character so minimal ban risk is necessary.

----------

